
First Sentences: The Pain, the Glory - user_235711
https://dawntrowelljones.com/2020/07/first-sentences/
======
zimpenfish
Disappointed there was no mention of the ne plus ultra of first lines:

> It was a dark and stormy night; the rain fell in torrents—except at
> occasional intervals, when it was checked by a violent gust of wind which
> swept up the streets (for it is in London that our scene lies), rattling
> along the housetops, and fiercely agitating the scanty flame of the lamps
> that struggled against the darkness.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/It_was_a_dark_and_stormy_night](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/It_was_a_dark_and_stormy_night)

(Also, I'm not liking "Outside, bushes shimmied, ..." because I can't read
that without 'bushes' and 'shimmied' blending into something 'busheshimmy' and
it breaks the flow.)

